# Il va mal mourir, et les yeux ouverts.



## bri20

Buongiorno a tutti!
ho tradotto la seguente frase: "*Il va mal mourir, et les yeux ouverts*" con "Farà proprio una brutta fine" (il contesto è informale).
L'ho semplificata molto perchè non riesco a trovare un altro modo per tradurla...avete qualche suggerimento?
Grazie mille!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Bri  

Secondo me la tua interpretazione va bene; ho pensato anche a: "Farà una mala fine" ... ma ho il dubbio che, in entrambi i casi, si perda il collegamento diretto agli occhi aperti (confesso che non ne conosco il significato! ) 

Forse "Morirà in malo modo, con gli occhi aperti" ?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Bri,
Secondo me "*Il va mal mourir, et les yeux ouverts" *si limita a enunciare i fatti, senza emozione da parte del narratore e significa che "_si vedrà/guarderà bruttamente morire_", ma dovrai forse trovare un altra maniera di esprimerlo in italiano.
Edit: Ciao Anna . Non avevo osato dire in malo modo, semplicemente perché lo temevo un po' letterario. "Les yeux ouverts" = pienamente cosciente.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ah, ciao, cher Matou! Merci bien!   
Alors, on pourrait dire 

"Guarderà in faccia la sua brutta morte" ?


----------



## matoupaschat

Non so: generalmente, "guardare la morte in faccia" significa _affrontarla con coraggio_ o _beffarsene_, ma non credo sia il caso qui, ci vorrebbe più contesto.


----------



## bri20

matoupaschat said:


> Non so: generalmente, "guardare la morte in faccia" significa _affrontarla con coraggio_ o _beffarsene_, ma non credo sia il caso qui, ci vorrebbe più contesto.



Si infatti qui non è il caso. Si sta parlando di un uomo che non è mai stato un buon genitore nei confronti di sua figlia  e quindi gli si augura una brutta morte! oppure si potrebbe dire "farà una brutta morte e la vedrà con i suoi stessi occhi" x dire che è cosciente...che ne pensate?


----------



## Corsicum

Je ne sais pas si ça se dit en Italien :
_Ne pas mourir dans son lit = mourir d’une mort qui n’est pas naturelle = avoir une triste fin_
_Morir in letto ?_


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

Scusatemi, ma tutto sommato "vedere la morte in faccia/guardare la morte negli occhi" non credo significhi solo "beffarsene"; Matou, ho trovato una definizione che, se non proprio calzante al cento per cento, forse ... "Vedere la morte in faccia": essere in pericolo di vita _e rendersene conto _...


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Anna, scusami, ieri avevo fretta e non mi tornava più il significato completo di "vedere la morte in faccia", pur sapendolo identico all'espressione francese. Concordiamo che non quadri al 100 %.
Alla fine, propenderei per la tua prima proposta, "Morirà in malo modo, con gli occhi aperti".
Un caro saluto a tutti!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Matou, au contraire: merci à toi  

Forse possiamo adattare un po' l'espressione "Morirà in malo modo, guardando la morte venirgli incontro" ?


----------



## matoupaschat

Io preferisco la prima, più breve...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ok, Matou, il problema è che l'espressione in italiano ("con gli occhi aperti") ... non mi soddisfa  
Grazie mille


----------



## matoupaschat

... 
E vabbè! Allora: "Morirà in malo modo, guardando la morte venirgli incontro".


----------



## Corsicum

Il est curieux qu’on ai pas une expression en Italien du type :  « mourir chaussures aux pieds »


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao, Corsi. Tu crois vraiment que c'est ça que ça veut dire ici?


----------



## Corsicum

Ciao Matou.
Mourir dans ses bottes : il me semble qu’on utilise l’expression quand un homme se fait « descendre »  et qu’il voit justement la mort en face, une mauvaise mort ? 
Quand on dit : il vas finir par mourir dans ses bottes = il va finir par se faire assassiner.
Je fais peut être une erreur ?


----------



## matoupaschat

Bon, d'accord pour cela, mais je me suis mal exprimé et je te demandais comment tu comprenais "les yeux ouverts" dans l'expression "*Il va mal mourir, et les yeux ouverts"*​ ? Moi je comprends qu'il va se voir mourir, qu'il sera pleinement conscient.


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, il se voit mourir mais pas d’une mort naturelle, pas de maladie, très probablement d’un accident. Tout dépend du contexte.
Exemple d’un règlement de compte :
Les yeux ouverts peut signifier qu’il est en pleine activité et qu’il assiste à son exécution. 
Il voit qu’on l’abat, il écarquille les yeux, il meurt net chaussures aux pieds. 
Autre contexte : un alpiniste ou un cascadeur qui prend trop de risques et qui se tue.


----------



## bri20

Vedendo il contesto, "gli occhi aperti" vogliono dire che, siccome questo padre si è comportato male, gli si augura il peggio... Quindi potrebbe essere "farà una brutta fine e guarderà la morte con i propri occhi"...
Comunque grazie ragazzi, gentilissimi!


----------

